# Sunday Oldie



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fancy showing off your old Japanese anyone?









When I get up I`ll be wearing this recent `NOS` Ebay win which arrived yesterday from Singapore









*Ricoh, 21 Jewels c.1970`s ?*



















And this one that I`ve had for a few years now but which hasn`t been able to run for more then a few seconds at a time since last year until yesterday when it started working properly again









*Ricoh, 21 Jewels c.1970`s ?*


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Fancy showing off your old Japanese anyone?


I did that last week Mach, so to avoid too much repetition I'll be going Swiss.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Fancy showing off your old Japanese anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver coloured dials, love 'em! Nice one Mac.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Seiko 5 from 1996:










Cheers


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My old 6139 today then if it's a Japanese day .......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm happy to play, here's my entry a 6309


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Waltham today.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Have got a spanking headache, After over indulging last night,wearing Seiko.;


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

If we're having a Japanese day, here's what I'm wearing......










Seiko 6138-0040 Bullhead from August 1974

Rich


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Seiko 6139-8020 from October 1973


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshi said:


> If we're having a Japanese day, here's what I'm wearing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veh, veh naice, Rich


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Seiko 6139 from March 1973.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko 6139


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Old Swiss for me,

Alasdair


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Toshi said:


> If we're having a Japanese day, here's what I'm wearing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet is that and what size is it? Same question to Running man please.

Been wearing this new arrival:










But will change to either of these:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Japanees day eh! This one then for today.

















Rabbit


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Toshi said:


> If we're having a Japanese day, here's what I'm wearing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...







I like that, from my birth year AND month too!







It's not easy being a 70's child sometimes, the decade that taste (often) forgot... ho-hum!

S.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe this later


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

My oldest Seiko ,unfortunately not working










paul


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Old Japanese day?? OK, I'll join in.....

This elderly Orient diver first. It is the first Orient I ever got, but by no means the last!!!!! I think Orients are cracking watches and very high in the value-for-money stakes.










Then when we go out this afternoon I will wear this old Seiko automatic which my wife bought for me some time in the mid 1970's..










Apologies for the quality of the pics!!

Rob


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me again today.










Excuse the pic, I've been arsing around in photoshop!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > If we're having a Japanese day, here's what I'm wearing......
> ...


It's a Seiko oyster - 20mm lug width, but the bracelet tapers to 16mm at the clasp. I believe it's the original one that was sold with the watch in '74, but I could be wrong


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today I am wearing this










Hand wound 17 jewel Seiko SS 6602-1990


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > If we're having a Japanese day, here's what I'm wearing......
> ...


Mine has 19mm lugs. I bought a signed 19mm Seiko bracelet from the bay but the depth of the curved ends doesn't meet that of the lugs and as a result they rattle about making an annoying clinking sound.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Sunday Oldie *and* Japanese...? You're stretching my small collection... but how about my Seiko Kinetic from '95?

Is over a decade old 'oldie' enough???










Still one of my favourites










*Great Day for England yesterday*


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not quite a vintage but it's the "oldest" watch in my collection.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all, hmmm Japanese and vintage. Let's try this one today

Vintage Citizen Diver (pic borrowed from Ron, hope you don't mind!)










Mark


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Bit of a cheat im afraid because this watch needs servicing at the moment : but ill show the pic anyway. My dear old Dads Seiko chrono


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Sunday Oldie *and* Japanese...? You're stretching my small collection... but how about my Seiko Kinetic from '95?
> 
> Is over a decade old 'oldie' enough???


Yes, IMHO anything pre-2000 is acceptable, well there had to be a cut off somewhere


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im wearing this funky 70s Accurist, my first new to me watch in ages....


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

ANDI said:


> Bit of a cheat im afraid because this watch needs servicing at the moment : but ill show the pic anyway. My dear old Dads Seiko chrono


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of a cheat im afraid because this watch needs servicing at the moment : but ill show the pic anyway. My dear old Dads Seiko chrono


Cool watch Andy, shame about the leather


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This is nice, if damned hard to photograph!



And on the other wrist...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Im wearing this funky 70s Accurist, my first new to me watch in ages....


Wonderful dial - I love the way the minute hand passes under the markers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Alan, yeah, its very nice in the metal too...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sticking with the Japanese theme, have now changed over to the 6105


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Interesting Mac - I just bought a Ricoh and am expecting it any day. I previously thought they made copiers and cameras!









This oldy today, not Japanese however:










Now on this as the black leather it arrived on just didn't suit. It took a bit of filing, but works very well IMO:










But I'll switch to one of these as I'll be moving boxes later today:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Nalu said:


> This oldy today, not Japanese however:


Wow, that's stunning. One of the best looking dials I've ever seen, and it's not spoilt with a date window


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Interesting Mac - I just bought a Ricoh and am expecting it any day.


Knowing your interests Colin, would it perchance be one of their cool divers watches?











> I previously thought they made copiers and cameras!


So did I


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This one, it is about as Japanese as a three dollar bill (non sequitur







)...










Later,

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Lovely Wittnauer Colin, I've never seen one like it before.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I missed Sunday Ol Watch Day









This is back yet again, 3rd time. When I said spare no expense I really meant it, so Now it feels like new


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

James said:


> I missed Sunday Ol Watch Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bl**dy lovely


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

I just came within a whisker of buying one of these.

A whisker I tell ya.

I think I should have now.


----------

